# What tune are your listening to right now



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll start 

Who are you - The Who


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Going Underground - The Jam


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

In Our Tears -- Secret Garden


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Y'know ..this could kind of be a cool thread where posters can get to experiment with other poster's musical tastes

BTW ..Pet Semetary The Ramones


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Rilo Kiley, "It's a Hit"


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

"State Police"-- Brothers Past


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Get a last.fm account.

http://www.last.fm/user/bullshak/


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Litltle Silver Heart by Lucero


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Ends of the Earth ( Oakenfold remix ) - Sun


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Do we just post every song that comes up?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The theme to "Blue's Clues"...

But the CD that is currently in is Primus' "Pork Soda".


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

faint -- Linkin Park


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Suger, Sugar by the Archies. I can't get enough 60s protest music.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm waiting for my man - Velvet Underground


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Ocean Rain by Echo and the Bunnymen.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

"_Outta My Head_" - Lionel Richie


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

sloth said:


> Get a last.fm account.
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/bullshak/


You big Shakria fan huh?

Last.fm is great source for finding new music.
http://www.last.fm/user/Nomorefeelings/


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

remlover said:


> You big Shakria fan huh?
> 
> Last.fm is great source for finding new music.
> http://www.last.fm/user/Nomorefeelings/


Nice playlist.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The only bad thing about last.fm is that parts of there software seem to not work properly all the time....someone could do a better job, but still, it keeps track of every song, and play, so eventually, it'll update it with the correct information.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Liar - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Judas Priest- Rock Hard Ride Free


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Pretty In Pink- The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Y Ahora Te Vas - Los Bukis


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Not listening now, but a buddy sent me the youtube of Shattner singing/speaking Rocketman and its been going through my head for over a day now.


----------



## THEbigO (Apr 9, 2006)

steeples - dispatch


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Starship- Sara


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"Behind the Wall of Sleep" -- Smithereens


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Elton John's "Rocketman" being performed by The Hot Buttered Rum String Band. 
On a different live recording I have Hot Buttered Rum playing with New Monsoon doing Zepplin's "Kashmir"


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Just A Moment - Nas & Quan


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Mew - Comforting Sounds


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Mahna Mahna (doop doo, doo doodoo) by the Muppets.

Mahna Mahna.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Dixie Chicks - Not ready to make Nice


----------



## Floyd7781 (Feb 28, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi, and thank eveyone out there who has had intresting stuff to say and brought relief to my bordem over the past few years. Ive been reading this site for a looong time now but never really got the desire to post. Well combine extreme bordem with my 2 favorite things (Music and the Chicago Bulls) and Voila. So I guess my BBB carrer starts here. Too bad that now that I decided to start posting, there isnt much of anything going on in the world of the Chicago Bulls. On that note ill just say that I look forward to the upcomming season (thank g-d) and talking Bulls with all of you

Playing on my itunes right now: Basis for a day, by the greatest band on the planet, the Disco Biscuits!


----------



## AmericanGod (Jul 29, 2006)

Gotta Stay High -- New Radicals


----------



## AmericanGod (Jul 29, 2006)

Movement -- LCD Soundsystem


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I Wanna Get Next To You - Rose Royce


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Band Of Horses - Monsters


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tired of Being Alone - Al Green


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Rolling Stones - Shake Your Hips

(awesome avatar, The Truth)


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"Life on Mars?" (Bowie).


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

soonerterp said:


> "Life on Mars?" (Bowie).



excellent tune! kudos :biggrin:


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Norah Jones - Somewhere Over the Rainbow


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

The Minutemen - "Do You Want New Wave Or Do You Want The Truth?"


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

The Truth said:


> The Minutemen - "Do You Want New Wave Or Do You Want The Truth?"


Mad props. They were sooo great. I still miss D Boon.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Oh No - Mos Def


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Floyd7781 said:


> Just wanted to say hi, and thank eveyone out there who has had intresting stuff to say and brought relief to my bordem over the past few years. Ive been reading this site for a looong time now but never really got the desire to post. Well combine extreme bordem with my 2 favorite things (Music and the Chicago Bulls) and Voila. So I guess my BBB carrer starts here. Too bad that now that I decided to start posting, there isnt much of anything going on in the world of the Chicago Bulls. On that note ill just say that I look forward to the upcomming season (thank g-d) and talking Bulls with all of you
> 
> Playing on my itunes right now: Basis for a day, by the greatest band on the planet, the Disco Biscuits!


Welcome!

"I Want You Back" -- Jackson 5


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Junior Boys - In the Morning


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Angel - Shaggy


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The World - Brad Paisley


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Candy Girl - New Edition


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shakira- The Day and the Time


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Sugarcult* - Pretty Girl.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Outkast -- Idlewild Blue


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Lucretia MacEvil - Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Slipknot* - Duality.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Say Anything* - Wow I Can Get Sexual.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Game -- Put You On The Game

(Awesome 'pump up' song)


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Que Me Quedes Tu - Shakira


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*My Chemical Romance * - It's Not Okay.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Linkin Park * - Nobody's Listening.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Linkin Park* - Don't Stay.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Lamb of God* - Flux.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Bullet For My Valentine * - Hand of Blood.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Breaking Benjamin * - So Cold.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Breaking Benjamin* - Calling You.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

A Whole New World - Brad Kane and Lea Salonga


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Avenge Sevenfold* - City of Evil.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hold The Line - Toto


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Fool - Shakira


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Obnoxious - Immortal Technique


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*The Red Jumpsuite Apperatus * - Face Down.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hips don't lie - Shakira


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*System of a Down* - F--- the System.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Bungle - Nu Chance (320kbps)


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I Wanna Be With You - Mandy Moore


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The Robot Cat - Logan Whitehurst & the Jr. Science Club


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I wanna piss on you - Chappelle :rofl:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother - The Hollies


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

sloth said:


> Kelly Clarkson- Behind These Hazel Eyes


 Freaking no way, I'm listening to that too...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Got My Mind Set On You - George Harrison


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

1st of Tha Month- Bone Thugs-N-Harmony


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Booty Man - Tim Wilson


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gangsta Rap (SNL Skit) - Natalie Portman


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bidi Bidi Bom Bom - Selena


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The Battle of Evermore - Led Zeppelin


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"Repulsion" -- Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The Love You Save - Jackson 5


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Pharell Williams * - Mr. Me Too.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Island in the Sun - Weezer


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Gee Sloth, you like Shakira much? 

------------------------

"Mucha Muchacha" -- Juan Garcia Esquivel


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dry Your Eyes - The Streets


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"Can't Get There from Here" -- R.E.M.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

perhaps I should rename this the "sloth pads his post totals" thread? 

comets on fire - dogwood rust


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Everyday - Buddy Holly


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

You're Pitiful - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I really didn't take the time to read all the pages, so I don't know if anybody posted this one or not.

Outkast - Morris Brown


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The Game - It's Okay (One Blood)


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

At This Moment - Billy Vera and the Beaters

I must share that the majority of the music you're putting up is blech-tastic. Shakira is good, as are the Beatles, but Green Day is blech city. Especially American Idiot. I immediately turned that song off in Madden after the first time I heard it...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Just beat it - Micheal Jackson


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Well, I'm probably not the best for recommendations. Mostly because I'm stubborn and plain old dumb sometimes. I listen to a lot of stuff that isn't necessarily great, but it's got its perks to it. I've got a lot of comedy, country, and spanish stuff with random things thrown in as well. None of this stuff is probably too appealing to you. Stuff that's actually popular that I listen to isn't all that common (at least not current music); I can only think of the Raconteurs in regards to current riff raff. Lots of old rock stuff is good, too (doors, pink floyd, sabbath, etc.). Maybe someone else is more useful than me for this purpose.

*shrugs*

Everybody likes different things though, so what works for you works for you. I'm content with my nonsense as well, though it's nice to branch out now and then...


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*The Used * - Box Full of Sharp Objects.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Disturbed - deify


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Fresh Azimiz - Bow Wow


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Fool - Shakira


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Naked - Spice Girls

Ha, thanks sloth. I might end up getting one or two of those someday...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Trace adkins-Swing


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I'll start
> 
> Who are you - The Who


Good song.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Trace adkins-Swing


 That song gets on my nerves. Meh.

Theme From The Sexiest Man On Earth - Aaron Ackerson


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"Boys Don't Cry" -- The Cure


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

"What Would You Do" by Paris


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Damien Rice - The Professor


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Sick Bed Of Cuchulainn by The Pogues


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Jerry Garcia -- Sugaree


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Smog - River Guard


anyone go to his show last nite?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Jerry Garcia -- Sugaree


by any chance was that off the "After midnight" CDs? Kean Univerisity 1980?
cause, that was some pretty damn good Sugaree...

though the After Midnight - Elanor Rigby - After Midnight is the key essential element of that show


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Teriyaki Boyz - Tokyo Drift


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Pearl Jam - Given To Fly
Ahhhhh that hits the spot.

Quite like your avatar Shady*, very well done. Got a bigger version?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wishbone said:


> by any chance was that off the "After midnight" CDs? Kean Univerisity 1980?
> cause, that was some pretty damn good Sugaree...


Nah, the track from the album. (CD).

I've heard that show though... good stuff.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

maybe by dreamcatcher


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Christmas In Hogwart's - The Great Luke Ski


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nightminds - Missy Higgins


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Changes- Tupac


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The Sorcerer's Stone - Tony Goldmark


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"Angel Band" -- The Stanley Brothers (from the _O Brother, Where Art Thou_ soundtrack ... and one of the very rare concessions I tend to make to anything that's remotely related to country music, traditional mountain music, bluegrass, whatever).


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Roxy Music -- Do the Strand


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wishbone said:


> though the After Midnight - Eleanor Rigby - After Midnight is the key essential element of that show


Damn straight. I had that tape for years and was more than happy to upgrade to the CD when it came out.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Boris The Spider - The Who


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Smooth Criminal - Michael Jackson


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Make A Mistake With Me (Instrumental) - Brad Paisley


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"All Along the Watchtower" (Jimi Hendrix version)


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Roxy Music -- Do the Strand


isn't Roxy making a come-back?

I remember hearing something along those lines earlier this year...




then again I also heard that a Borat movie is coming out this year, yet that barely seems to be happening either


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Eric Dolphy -- On Green Dolphin Street


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Acid - Woman At Last


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"Institutionalized" -- Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

"Maggot Brain" -- Funkadelic


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

badfish said:


> "Maggot Brain" -- Funkadelic


good call.


Prince -- Scarlet P****


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"Silk Skin Paws" -- Wire


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"Steelworker" -- Big Black


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"Fifteen Keys" -- Uncle Tupelo


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"River Euphrates" -- Pixies.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"The Concept" -- Teenage Fanclub


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"Let's Go Away for a While" -- Beach Boys


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"Back of a Car" -- Big Star


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

"Breathe in Now" - George


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"Cancer" -- Poster Children


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"Too Young" -- Phoenix


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"My Valuable Hunting Knife" -- Guided by Voices


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"The Perfect Kiss" -- New Order


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"I'm ****ting My Brains Out" -- Bag-O-Spinach


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Man In The Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Man In The Mirror - Michael Jackson


An amazing song. That and "Rock With You" simply can't be denied.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"Cast Iron"--Superchunk


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"You Must Learn" -- BDP


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Burning Love - Elvis Presley


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"Nobody Move, Nobody Get Hurt" -- We Are Scientists


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"Give It up to Me" -- Sean Paul f. Keyshia Cole


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"She's So High" -- Blur


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"He's a Whore" -- Cheap Trick


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> "Cast Iron"--Superchunk



Bringing the good stuff aren't we, Mr. May? 

-----------------------------------

"Brave Captain" -- fIREHOSE


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

"Academy Fight Song" -- Mission of Burma


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"Worlds Greatest Dad" -- Ten Foot Pole

(and reputation points awarded, if possible, to anyone who can explain that band's connection to Chicago baseball in the early 1990s)

[EDIT -- "to" not "if"]


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"Dead" -- They Might Be Giants


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

KRS-One - Step Into a World


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

"Heatwave" - Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"I Want You Back" -- Hoodoo Gurus


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry for padding but I'm just freakin' bored this night.

"Starman" -- David Bowie


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

"There is a light that never goes out" - The Smiths


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

"3rd Man Theme" - Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

"House of Love" - East 17


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

"Clog Dance" ( from the Movie "Brassed Off" ) Grimethorpe Colliery Band

Yeah I admit I have a thing for daggy big band / marching band / big horn section type bands


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

"Waiting for the Great Leap Forwards" - Billy Bragg


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

"Red Right Hand" - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds

_Your one microscopic cog in his catostrophic plan 

Designed and Directed by his RED RIGHT HAAAAND _

Seriously recommended


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

"Love Spreads" - The Stone Roses


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

"Plans" - Bloc Party


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Racing Ape - A Month Of Sundays


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

No Me Queda Mas - Selena


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Photograph - Nickleback


----------



## MoJo8888 (Aug 15, 2002)

bone thugs n harmony - dayz of our livez

master p - the ghettos tryin to kill me


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"I Can See For Miles" -- The Who


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Lovin' It- Little Brother


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kind Of A Drag - The Buckinghams


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Grateful Dead -- War Memorial Stadium, Buffalo, 5/9/77

Help On The Way-> Slipknot!-> Franklin's Tower, Cassidy, Brown Eyed Women, Mexicali Blues, Tennessee Jed, Big River, Peggy-O, Sunrise, The Music Never Stopped Bertha, Good Lovin', Ship of Fools, Estimated Prophet-> The Other One-> Drums-> Not Fade Away-> Comes A Time-> Sugar Magnolia, E: Uncle John's Band

The third magic night in a row, preceded by classic shows at Boston on the 7th and (the most famous boot of all) Cornell on the 8th.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Grateful Dead -- War Memorial Stadium, Buffalo, 5/9/77
> 
> Help On The Way-> Slipknot!-> Franklin's Tower, Cassidy, Brown Eyed Women, Mexicali Blues, Tennessee Jed, Big River, Peggy-O, Sunrise, The Music Never Stopped Bertha, Good Lovin', Ship of Fools, Estimated Prophet-> The Other One-> Drums-> Not Fade Away-> Comes A Time-> Sugar Magnolia, E: Uncle John's Band
> 
> The third magic night in a row, preceded by classic shows at Boston on the 7th and (the most famous boot of all) Cornell on the 8th.


That's was a sweet run of shows. I was lucky enough to download that tour prior to the dead pulling the sound boards off archive.org. High energy! Lazy Lightning Supplication was played often that year so I gotta alot of 77 shows.

Over the years since Jerry's death, I find myself liking his ballads more and more, Comes a Time is one of my all time favorites.

This is the JGB show I just downloaded
Jerry Garcia Band
10-28-87a Acoustic Set


Jerry Garcia guitar, vocals
David Nelson guitar, vocals
Sandy Rothman mandolin,banjo vocals
Dave Kemper drums
John Kahn bass

T
01 - Deep Elem Blues (6:32)
02 - I'm Troubled (4:58)
03 - Spike Driver Blues (7:04)
04 - Blue Yodel No. 9 (Standing On The Corner) (5:49)
05 - Short Life Of Trouble (3:17)
06 - If I Lose (3:39)
07 - I'm Here To Get My Baby Out Of Jail (6:26)
08 - Oh Babe It Ain't No Lie (5:55)
09 - Drifting Too Far (5:12)
10 - Ragged But Right (4:45)


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Entombed - Left Hand Path


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The Longest Time - Billy Joel


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sun Ra -- Visits Planet Earth/Interstellar Low Ways


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

The Undertones - Teenage Kicks


----------



## gregorius (Apr 26, 2005)

Bugz In The Attic new LP


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Feelgood by Numbers. The Go! Team.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Todd Rundgren -- Something/Anything


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Roxy Music -- For Your Pleasure


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

LegoHat said:


> The Undertones - Teenage Kicks


+1


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Iron Maiden - These Colours Don't Run


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"Ego Tripping at the Gates of Hell" -- Flaming Lips


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

"Lido Shuffle" - Boz Scaggs


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

So Far Away - Carole King


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Thom Yorke - And it Rained All Night


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Uptown Rulers! The Meters Live on the Queen Mary


_Fiiiii-YOOOOOOOO On The Baaa-yoooouuuuu_ :jam:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Listening to Widespread Panic's show from the 9/16/06 @ Radio City Music Hall.

I believe it's Jimmy Herring's 1st show as lead guitarist. It's pretty damn good.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

As much as I love Jimmy Herring, going back to his days with Col. Bruce Hampton and Aquarium Rescue Unit, Jazz is Dead, ABB and Phil and Friends and The Dead (I've seen him play with all of those bands except ARU) I can't help but be sad over the circumstances of his joining Widespread.

RIP Michael Houser. Cancer took you too early.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't look at it as Jimmy taking over for Houser as much as I view it as Jimmy taking over for George. 
From the sound of Jimmy's 1st show, I think it's going to be a great pairing and I am thankful Jimmy has a "full time" gig again. Plus It's all about Schools anyway


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Grant Green -- The Complete Quartets with Sonny Clark


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Corrosion of Conformity - Animosity


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Last Christmas - Wham!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Stereolab - Cybelle's Reverie


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

The Ziggens - Greatest Hits

followed by

Sublime - Greatest Hits


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"99 Red Balloons" (a version by Angry Samoans -- ALTHOUGH -- I still have a 7" record with a great big hole in the middle of the original single by Nena -- one side English, one side German.)


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Shout It Out Loud - Kiss


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Wilco - _Venus Stop The Train_


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"Stars and Stripes of Corruption" -- Dead Kennedys


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Forgive the multiple listing ... I was reading up a little on the Milwaukee Bucks, and their new (actually sorta old but sorta revived) red/green colors seem to have an unintended subliminal effect on me:

"Skating" -- Vince Guaraldi Trio (from _A Charlie Brown Christmas_)
"Holly Jolly Christmas" -- Burl Ives
"The Christmas Blues" -- Dean Martin
"I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus" -- Wayne Newton
"Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer" -- Gene Autry
"Hooray for Santa Claus" (that horrible little song from the movie _Santa Claus Conquers the Martians_ of which I found an audio file years ago and don't remember where).


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bush - Everything Zen


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

(You're My) Soul And Inspiration


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Weather Report -- Heavy Weather


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jerry Garcia 4/29/90 South Market Cultural Center. A benefit for Brian Wilson. 
Garcia plays the blues including "Born in Chicago"


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank God I broke myself out of the Christmas music spell.

"Atomic Garden" -- Bad Religion.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

BB King -- Live from Cook County Jail


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

Kanye West,Ludacris,The Game - Whole City Behind Us


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Poi Dog Pondering -- Wishing Like a Mountain and Thinking Like the Sea


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

The Shins - New Slang


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Peter Tosh -- I Am That I Am

An excellent compilation of solo acoustic material and interview clips taken from radio station appearances, similar to Bob Marley's Talkin' Blues collection.

Right now, one of my favorite Tosh songs, Can't Blame the Youth, is playing.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Atheist - Unquestionable Presence


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

David Bowie -- TVC 15


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice call on the Bowie. A terrific prelude to what I think is the best part of his career -- the Berlin years, and the Low, Heroes and Lodger albums.

Listening now to:










Black 47 -- Live in NYC


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Poi Dog Pondering -- Wishing Like a Mountain and Thinking Like the Sea



I love that band. I met Frank Oral @ NIU about 15 years ago, he is so talented. 

It's too bad they moved more towards house music then their original stuff, the horns and fiddle were a great combination.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Violent Femmes


----------



## smrtguy (Jun 20, 2006)

Aaron Neville--"Believe" album right now

sometime today:

Mercy Me--don't know which album

Aaron Neville--"Devotion" album


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Violent Femmes


Tom did you make it to Buckeye Lake the year the Femmes opened for the Grateful Dead ? 91,92? 
The trio cam on stage and started with "Country Death Song" , they hadn't announced an opener prior to the show so it was huge surprise.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Too many dirty dishes is one of Albert's best tunes. 



> When I left I had corn flakes for breakfast
> Now there's a bone from a T-bone steak
> Too many dirty dishes in the sink for just us two
> You've got me wonderin' baby
> Who in the hell is makin' dirty dishes with you?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Nick Drake - _The Thoughts of Mary Jane_


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Neko Case - Star Witness


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> Tom did you make it to Buckeye Lake the year the Femmes opened for the Grateful Dead ? 91,92?
> The trio cam on stage and started with "Country Death Song" , they hadn't announced an opener prior to the show so it was huge surprise.


Negative. Wish I had, but I didn't.










REM -- Fables of the Reconstruction


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Frank Zappa -- Hot Rats


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

but not really


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Joy Division - She's Lost Control


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Autopsy - Mental Funeral


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


>


Were you at Touch and Go's 25th a couple weekends ago, by chance? It was (and they were) awesome.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Wipers - No Fair


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Were you at Touch and Go's 25th a couple weekends ago, by chance? It was (and they were) awesome.


No i missed it. :curse: They were the band I wanted to see most. John Brannon is a scary mofo.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Allman Brothers Limited Edition CD to benefit RETT Syndrome research

All acoustic:

Come On In My Kitchen 
Seven Turns
Midnight Rider 
Southbound 
In Memory of Elizabeth Reed
Goin' Down the Road
Melissa
Midnight Blues


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> No i missed it. :curse: They were the band I wanted to see most. John Brannon is a scary mofo.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Jam -- Sound Affects


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


>


Ah, so he looks like Jared Leto now?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> Ah, so he looks like Jared Leto now?


Luckily, they sound nothing like Jared Leto's band.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Dinosaur Jr -- Green Mind


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Lou Reed -- Dirty Blvd.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Gov't Mule 9/6/6 Brooklyn, "Brighter Days" what a great tune. Sounds a little like Zepplin with Warren playing a great slide guitar.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bob Dylan and the Band -- Before the Flood

Right now, the tune is Disk 2, track 1: Don't Think Twice, Its Alright


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Bob Dylan and the Band -- Before the Flood
> 
> Right now, the tune is Disk 2, track 1: Don't Think Twice, Its Alright


Very good live album TB, alot of energy on there.
I love the version of Most Likely You Go Your Way on it, probably more so then the album version.


Currently listening to Bob Dylan - Isis from 12/8/75


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Smiths -- Louder Than Bombs


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'll Make Love To You - Boyz II Men


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Les McCann and Eddie Harris -- Swiss Movement

Right now, opening track "Compared to What"


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

St. Etienne - Who Do You Think You are

...I feel wierd - been listening Björk, Ladytron and Animal Collective for past 10-12 hours


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Folks, if you have a long list of songs to post from one sitting, please edit one post into a playlist rather than pad with a post every 3 minutes for hours at a time. 

I went back and deleted posts by the worst offender of the padding situation. Sorry, but that was ridiculous.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

M. Ward - _Chinese Translation_


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I'll Make Love To You - Boyz II Men



Dude, I think you like posting pictures of yourself even more than 7M3 used to.

But hey, at least you keep your shirt on.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Van Morrison -- The Lion Roars
Bootleg from 2/15/1973
Special Guest Vince Guiraldi

Since I Fell For You 
I've Been Working 
Into the Mystic (scat version) 
Caravan 
I Just Want to Make Love to You 
Hard Nose the Highway
St. Dominic's Preview 
Hey Good Lookin' 
Everybody's Talking 
Help Me 



I've Been Working 
Wild Children 
St. Dominic's Preview 
Listen to the Lion 
Since I Fell For You 
Misty 
The White Cliffs of Dover 
Caravan 
Hard Nose The Highway 
I Just Want to Make Love to You


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Robert Palmer -- Sneakin' Sally Through the Alley

Starting with the opening cut medley:

Sailin' Shoes -> Hey Julia -> Sneakin' Sally Through The Alley


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The Truth said:


> Dude, I think you like posting pictures of yourself even more than 7M3 used to.
> 
> But hey, at least you keep your shirt on.


 I think I just enjoyed that karaoke session a bit more than I usually do. On the bright side, I indeed kept my shirt on.

Meanwhile...










A Moment Like This - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

"Harlem, a Tone Poem", featuring "The Harlem Suite", by Duke Ellington and his Orchestra, from about '52, I believe.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

"Jean Genie" -- Bowie

Sorry no pretty pictures of any album covers from me. Don't have time to look.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Mission of Burma - Fun World


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Welcome to Atlanta - Ludacris and some other dudes


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Folks, if you have a long list of songs to post from one sitting, please edit one post into a playlist rather than pad with a post every 3 minutes for hours at a time.
> 
> I went back and deleted posts by the worst offender of the padding situation. Sorry, but that was ridiculous.


Sorry.  But for so long as this thread remains alive (there's actually actual basketball news now), maybe this enables me to come up with some theme playlists (wish I'd done it sooner). That and to exhibit my perhaps supremely bad taste ... if not in music, certainly other things.

This Theme: The New Orleans Hornets And the Five Stages for OKC, Next Spring:

DENIAL
"How Soon Is Now?" -- The Smiths
"Time (Has Come Today)" -- The Chambers Brothers

ANGER
"Sob Story" -- Minor Threat
"Everything Sucks" -- Descendents

BARGAINING
"Do You Realize" -- Flaming Lips
"I'll Be Your Mirror" -- Velvet Underground (w/Nico)

DEPRESSION
"Eve of Destruction" -- Barry McGuire
"Fade to Black" -- Metallica
"The End" -- The Doors

ACCEPTANCE
"Comfortably Numb" -- Pink Floyd
"It's The End of the World As We Know It (and I Feel Fine)" -- R.E.M.
"Changes" -- David Bowie

EPILOGUE
"Jet Airliner" -- Steve Miller Band
"So Long, It's Been Good to Know Yuh" -- Woody Guthrie


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tired of Being Alone - Al Green


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

soonerterp said:


> Sorry.  But for so long as this thread remains alive (there's actually actual basketball news now), maybe this enables me to come up with some theme playlists (wish I'd done it sooner). That and to exhibit my perhaps supremely bad taste ... if not in music, certainly other things.
> 
> This Theme: The New Orleans Hornets And the Five Stages for OKC, Next Spring:
> 
> ...


I disagree with much of your post.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Electric Slim said:


> I disagree with much of your post.


???


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

soonerterp said:


> ???


I'm sorry, I had to leave abruptly as I was posting that. I should say rather that I _respectfully disagree_. I just disagree with the categories that you put those songs into, well some of 'em. Maybe I'n not understanding your "theme" though.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Understood.

The "theme" is pretty much as mixed up as my feelings about everything else related to that. Very mixed up. And yes some of the songs definitely DON'T fit the categories. I go back and read it today I'm pretty damn embarassed ... wouldn't be the first time I've made an --- of myself on bbb.net.

--------------------------

I would continue the spirit of the thread, but I'm not listening to anything, I'm watching _Squidbillies_.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

soonerterp said:


> Understood.
> 
> The "theme" is pretty much as mixed up as my feelings about everything else related to that. Very mixed up. And yes some of the songs definitely DON'T fit the categories. I go back and read it today I'm pretty damn embarassed ... wouldn't be the first time I've made an --- of myself on bbb.net.
> 
> ...


I mean "Eve of Destruction" is a 60's hippy protest song, innit? I wouldn't put that on a depresso mix.

The other two, Fade to Black and The End are more about fultility and helplessness than depression. How Soon Is Now actually is more on the mopey-dpression side.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Electric Slim said:


> I mean "Eve of Destruction" is a 60's hippy protest song, innit? I wouldn't put that on a depresso mix.


That was one of the no-fits.

I do swear to God though, every one of those songs are on my mp3 player and played in that sequence.



> The other two, Fade to Black and The End are more about fultility and helplessness than depression. How Soon Is Now actually is more on the mopey-dpression side.


Futility and helplessness will be felt a lot next spring -- including by a friend of mine who, despite my warnings to not get a) too attached to the Hornets and b) believe everything he reads in the Jokelahoman, isn't going to be happy to see the Hornets leave.

Anyway thanks for your response and check your reputation points. It's always nice to be noticed.

I'm also damn glad the season's approaching.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Soul Coughing -- Ruby Vroom


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

sloth said:


> Do we just post every song that comes up?


Don't post pad.

If you want to post each and every song that comes up for a long period of time, please go back and edit a single post into a list.

I mean, a new post every hour or so is one thing, but putting up a new song post every 3-4 minutes for hours at a time is really unnecessary.

Thanks.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Morphine -- Cure for Pain


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Phish Live Vol. 12 Deer Creek, Noblesville, In 8/13/1996











1. The Divided Sky
2. Tube 
3. Tela 
4. Maze 
5. Fast Enough For You 
6. Old Home Place 
7. Punch You In The Eye 
8. Llama 
9. Glide 
10. Slave To The Traffic Light 

1. AC/DC Bag 
2. The Lizards 
3. Mike's Song 
4. Lifeboy 
5. Weekapaug Groove 
6. Somewhere Over The Rainbow 

1. Waste 
2. Train Song 
3. Strange Design 
4. Sweet Adeline 
5. David Bowie 
6. Sleeping Monkey 
7. Rocky Top 
8. Ya Mar 
9. Split Open And Melt 

------------

And no, the irony of my having 4 posts in a row after complaining about post padding isn't lost on me. However, my music posts for the day are one and two hours apart.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Trick Daddy ft. Twista & Lil Jon - Let's Go


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Close But No Cigar - Weird Al Yankovic

(I'm actually going through the whole album, but that's what's on right now...)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Close But No Cigar - Weird Al Yankovic
> 
> (I'm actually going through the whole album, but that's what's on right now...)


Is that his new album?

I didn't like White and Nerdy, but I heard there was a trapped in the Closet parody on it, so I might have to pick it up.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

sloth said:


> Is that his new album?
> 
> I didn't like White and Nerdy, but I heard there was a trapped in the Closet parody on it, so I might have to pick it up.


Ya actually I heard the Trapped In the Closet parody, its pretty funny.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The Trapped In The Closet parody is easily the best track on the album. I laughed out loud when I heard it the first time.

His originals are great, as well. Close But No Cigar's great (especially with the video)...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Today I've been working my way through the 4 CD box set "Jimi Hendrix: Stages"











Stockholm 67 
Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band 
Fire 
The Wind Cries Mary 
Foxy Lady 
I Don't Live Today 
Buring of the Midnight Lamp 
Purple Haze 

Paris 68 
Killin' Floor 
Catfish Blues 
Foxy Lady 
Red House 
Drivin South 
The Wind Cries Mary 
Fire 
Little Wing 
Purple Haze 

San Diego 69 
Intro riffs 
Fire 
Hey Joe 
Spanish Castle Magic/ 
Sunshine of Your Love 
Red House 
I Don't Live Today 
Purple Haze 
Voodoo Child 
(Slight Return) 

Atlanta 70 
Fire 
Lover Man 
Spanish Castle Magic 
Foxy Lady 
Purple Haze 
Hear My Train a Comin 
Stone Free 
Start Spangled Banner 
Straight Ahead 
Room Full of Mirrors 
Voodoo Child 
(Slight Return)



---------------

I am almost through the whole box. I'm at disk 4, listening to the 1970 Stone Free.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Stereolab - Plastic Mile


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Allman Brothers - Ain't Wastin' Time No More


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

"Tears for Johanasburg", 1960, from the "We Insist! Freedom Now!" suite by Max Roach w/:

Booker Little
Coleman Hawkins
Abby Lincoln
Oscar Brown, Jr.
and 3 percussionists

What a line up!!!! The late great, unheralded Booker Little, what a trumpet player! Great cover of three guys sitting at a restaurant, waiting for service. Unbelieveable to think now that this was, at one time, in the "Bull Connor era", a radical act of self-determination..

Also, juust got a copy of:

Charles Mingus 1965 UCLA Concert: Mingus with an octet, in one of his "Workshop" settings..finally, on CD....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm about to go to bed, so I'm going to put on my "Slumbers" playlist, which is just a mix of the calm music I have. So the playlist looks like that.

1. Shakira- Something
2. Shakira- Dia De Enero
3. The Beatles- All You Need Is Love
4. The Eagles- Hotel California
5. Shakira- Knock on My Door
6. Shakira- Tu
7. Carlos Santana- Smooth
8. Shakira- Dreams For Plans
9. Shakira- Inevitable
10. The Fray- How To Save A Life
11. Shakira- Underneath Your Clothes
12. Shakira- The Day and the Time
13. The All American Rejects- It Ends Tonight
14. Shakira- Your Embrace
15. John Lennon- Imagine
16. Shakira- Que Me Quedes Tu
17. The Beatles- Yellow Submarine
18. Shakira- Illegal
19. The Beatles- The Long and Winding Road
20. Shakira- Fool
21. The Beatles- Hey Jude
22. Shakira- Rules
23. The Beatles- Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Heart Club Band
24. Shakira- The One
25. The Beatles- Yesterday
26. John Mayer- Waiting On the World to Change
27. Shakira- No
28. Red Hot Chili Peppers- Tell Me Baby
29. The Beatles- Let It Be
30. The Beatles- Pepperland
31. The Beatles- The Sea of Time
32. The Beatles- The Sea of Holes
33. The Beatles- The Sea of Monsters
34. The Beatles- March of the Meanies
35. The Beatles- Pepperland Laid Waste
36. The Beatles- Yellow Submarine In Pepperland

Thank you. TB#1


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Foo Fighters - Everlong


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pogues -- Peace and Love

Gridlock 
White City 
Young Ned of the Hill 
Misty Morning, Albert Bridge 
Cotton Fields 
Blue Heaven 
Down All the Days 
USA 
Lorelei 
Gartloney Rats 
Boat Train 
Tombstone 
Night Train to Lorca 
London You're a Lady


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Just finishing:









Burning Spear Live (1977 -- Rainbow Theater)

The Ghost (Marcus Garvey) 
I and I Survive (Slavery Days) 
Black Soul 
Lion 
Further East Of Jack (Old Marcus Garvey) 
Man In The Hills 
Throw Down Your Arms 


and starting:









Grateful Dead -- One From the Vault (Great American Music Hall 1975)

Introduction 
Help On The Way 
Franklin's Tower 
The Music Never Stopped 
It Must Have Been The Roses 
Eyes Of The World/Drums 
King Solomon's Marbles 
Around And Around 

Sugaree 
Big River 
Crazy Fingers/Drums 
The Other One 
Sage and Spirit 
Goin' Down The Road Feelin' Bad 
U.S. Blues 
Blues For Allah


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Commencing to dig some Steve Morse:









Dixie Dregs -- California Screamin'

Wages Of Weirdness 
Peaches En Regalia 
Freefall 
Aftershock 
The Bash 
Night Meets Light 
Refried Funky Chicken 
Jessica 
What if 
Sleeveless In Seattle 
Ionized 
The Great Spectacular 
Dixie


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

From a lunchtime walk to Reckless Records on Broadway, on the I-pod, a playlist of randomly selected tunes:

Hank Mobley: Wham and They're Off-from the Mosaic Box Set, '57-60 Blue Notes
Charles Mingus: Embraceable You--from the Debut box set
Charles Mingus: Tiajuana Gift Shop--from "Tijuana Moods'
Bobby Hackett: High Society--from the Mosaic box set
Herbie Hancock: Theme from "Blow Up", 60's Blue Note Sides box set
Thelonious Monk: Nice Work if You Can Get It
Duke Ellington: Unbooted Character, from "'56 Ellington"
Clifford Brown: I Feel a Song Comin' On
Clifford Brown: Blueberry Hill
Grant Green and Sonny Clark: Oleo: from the Complete Quartets
Sonny Rollins: Django--from the '60s RCA sides box set..


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

L.A. Drone 
Immigrant Song 
Heartbreaker 
Black Dog 
Over the Hills and Far Away 
Since I've Been Loving You 
Stairway to Heaven 
Going to California 
That's the Way 
Bron-Yr-Aur Stomp 
Dazed and Confused 
What Is and What Should Never Be 
Dancing Days 
Moby Dick 
Whole Lotta Love 
Rock and Roll 
Ocean 
Bring It on Home


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Rolling Stones in Concert: Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Just finishing











1. Refugee 
2. Here Comes My Girl 
3. Even The Losers 
4. Shadow Of A Doubt (A Complex Kid) 
5. Century City 
6. Don't Do Me Like That
7. You Tell Me 
8. What Are You Doin' In My Life? 
9. Louisiana Rain 











and starting



1. In The Dark 
2. The Stroke 
3. My Kinda Lover 
4. You Know What I Like 
5. Too Daze Gone 
6. Lonely Is The Night 
7. Whadda You Want From Me 
8. Nobody Knows 
9. I Need You 
10. Don't Say No 




I guess I’m in a cheesy 80’s album oriented rock kind of mood…


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

1. Gloria 
2. Redondo Beach 
3. Birdland 
4. Free Money 
5. Kimberly 
6. Break It Up 
7. Land: Horses/Land Of A Thousand Dances/La Mer (De) 
8. Elegie 
9. My Generation


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

1.	"Would?" - Alice in Chains 
2.	"Breath" - Pearl Jam 
3.	"Seasons" - Chris Cornell 
4.	"Dyslexic Heart" - Paul Westerberg 
5.	"The Battle of Evermore" - The Lovemongers 
6.	"Chloe Dancer/Crown of Thorns" - Mother Love Bone 
7.	"Birth Ritual" - Soundgarden 
8.	"State of Love and Trust" - Pearl Jam 
9.	"Overblown" - Mudhoney 
10.	"Waiting For Somebody" - Paul Westerberg 
11.	"May This Be Love" - Jimi Hendrix 
12.	"Nearly Lost You" - Screaming Trees 
13.	"Drown" - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Commencing to dig some Steve Morse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greatest guitarist. Period.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

In about the 1-yr span (1991-1992?) that I listened to the guitar virtuosos, y'know Eric Johnson, Satriani, Vai, Malmsteen, etc., Steve Morse was my favorite out of the bunch.

Then it eventually wore out.

But the band Racer X is still one of my guiltiest pleasures. Anyone into shred MUST buy their first live album.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Stealing Like A Hobbit - The Great Luke Ski










The Artichoke Song - Aaron Ackerson










Midnight Star - "Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Listenin' to Whipping Post, the Allman Brothers.
From the Fillmore East 6/27/71.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Greatest guitarist. Period.



Your're joking, right! The ability to play 3 million notes per second and/or running scales with no concept of phrasing (see, for example, Allan Holdsworth) is not a particularly useful musical value.

On the other hand..

Grant Green
Wes Montgomery
Tal Farlow
Kenny Burrell
Jim Hall
Charlie Christian
Joe Pass
Barney Kessel


Now there's a list of axe men who were/are exemplary improvisers, a group of musicians who had the pefect combination of technical ability, taste,sophisitication and a great tone to boot!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I've probably been to over 100 concerts in my day.

I heard on the radio that the Carl Palmer Band was playing at the House of Blues. I called from my cell and get tickets immediately. They advertised they'd be playing ELP tunes.

I went to the concert and there were probably 100 people in the place. Nothing like when I saw ELP at Soldier Field way back when.


I expected the band to have a keyboard player who could play Emerson's parts, but no. It was a 3-man band, no singer, just drums, guitar, and bass.

The bassist and guitarist started out with Palmer's band when they were teenagers. They were 24 when I saw them.

I must say I was blown away. No doubt it was the finest concert experience I ever had. Previously, the best concert I saw was Rush with the Steve Morse Band as the lead-in group. It was supposed to be Mr. Big ("addicted to that rush"), so it was a real surprise that Morse played. He did not disappoint. he moced the rest of the guitar virtuosos in his solos. 

Back to Carl Palmer. He is still the finest drummer I've ever heard (Peart being a close 2nd). Between tunes, he did a standup-like routine that was highly entertaining. The guitarist and bassist were on the order of Satriani. The guitarist played Emerson's right hand parts, and the bassist played Emerson's other right hand's parts (Emerson has/had two right hands, you know).

I probably listened to those ELP tunes a few thousand times; they're one of the top bands I've ever heard. Carl Palmer Band didn't miss a note. It's pretty amazing to hear hoedown played on guitar - it's so damned fast, but it was extremely well done.

Guitarist and bassist both had solos that were amazing. Both right up there with what you'd expect from morse or satriani. The bass solo was an absolutely unique experience - I've never heard anything like it from a bass guitar. Sounded like Satriani style guitar at times, classical guitar at others, and a funk/jazz/classical/rock fusion the rest.

Another great experience I had was at the Cabaret in San Jose California. I saw one of the early kansas reunion concerts there, with a crowd of about 300. Morse was in the band and played all the violin parts and guitar parts. he was a terrific fit with that band. If you get the chance to listen to the Kansas album "in the spirit of things," the steve morse influence is clear and it is a rockin' album unlike what you expect from the band named Kansas.

I also saw Ambrosia and Robin Trower at the Cabaret. Ambrosia was an amazing young group of musicians in the late 70s - all teens/minors. Alan Parsons heard a mix tape of their early stuff and for the first time in his career, left Abby Road Studios to engineer for a band. Trower's concert was taped by the local FM station and they played the hell out of those tapes for the next few years (it was the Passion album tour).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! said:


> Your're joking, right! The ability to play 3 million notes per second and/or running scales with no concept of phrasing (see, for example, Allan Holdsworth) is not a particularly useful musical value.
> 
> On the other hand..
> 
> ...


See my post above. He not only fit in with Kansas, which had a strong classical (lots of fugues) influence, but the dregs were a nifty upbeat fusion kind of band. 

It isn't his speed that's impressive, it's his outstanding musical knowledge and ability to apply it. It's also his ability to get a wide variety of sounds from the guitar. When I heard him play violin, he was excellent, too.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

When I was in college, I saw ELPowell in concert, and then I saw ELP proper in about 95 or 96, I believe by that time, the singer's voice was pretty shot (that happens to singers who don't take care of themselves and their voices)....I always like Tarkus, Pirates and the studio version of Take a Pebble. Palmer, along with Peart, Copeland and Bruford are the few rock drummers that are actually worth a damn..and on the rock guitar thing, my all-time favorite would have to be "Mr. ES-175" himself, Steve Howe--can't really improvise, but unbelieveably versatile.

By the way, Palmer was student of Buddy Rich's at one time. 

You should check the box set "The Great Deceiver", a 4 cd box set of live Crimson recordings from '73-'74: really really cool stuff, possibly the only band (i.e., the 73-74 lineup: Bruford, Wetton, Fripp, Cross) in all of rock history that could improvise on an extended basis that didn't sound like a bunch of clueless muddleheads noodling around without really understanding what it means to improvise over chord changes...Fripp was inspired by Mahavishnu and certain elements of various British free jazz players, so he went out and got his own Jerry Goodman, Billy Cobbham and Jean Luc Ponty.. and managed to one-up them, really: the 73-4 Crimson was an incredible band!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

1	Walking In Jerusalem (Up In Jerusalem) 

2	Nobody Knows The Trouble I’ve Seen 

3	Said He Would 

4	Just Over The Hill Pt.2 

5	In The Upper Room 

6	Amazing Grace 

7	How I Got Over 

8	Go Tell It On The Mountain 

9	I Walked Into The Garden 

10	I'm On My Way To Canaan 

11	Move On Up A Little Higher 

12	Consider Me 

13	What Then? 

14	Jesus Is With Me 

15	If You Just Keep Still 

16	I Have A Friend 

17	Didn't It Rain 

18	Just As I Am 

19	(I'm Going To) Wait Until My Change Comes 

20	Dig A Little Deeper 

21	I'm Getting Nearer My Home 

22	Silent Night, Holy Night


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Have you listened to any Pentagram TomB#1?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> Have you listened to any Pentagram TomB#1?


It is possible that I have heard some. I used to have a couple of friends who like all that Swedish/Norwegian or whatever black metal stuff, but I get bored to tears by it.

One of they guys, who I have been friends with since freshman year HS, will always hold a place of infamy with me in terms of taste, when in college he traded an Epiphone Les Paul his parents had bought him straight up for a Cort Flying V. 

Bonehead.





Right now:










The Replacements -- Let it Be


I Will Dare 
Favorite Thing 
We're Coming Out 
Tommy Get's His Tonsils Out 
Androgynous 
Black Diamond 
Unsatisfied 
Seen Your Video 
Gary's Got A Boner 
Sixteen Blue 
Answering Machine


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

TB1--I think Ephiphone Les Paul's are cheapie, immitation guitars, while Flying V's are actual Gibsons. So, in terms of value for value, your friend probably made off allright. Now, sound, that's an entirely different consideration, alltogether....Me, I prefer single wood, fully0carved, hollow bodies with one pick up, of the floating variety, with size 13 flat wounds, the tone knob turned all the way down. One day, I'll get a Gibson L5....when I'm good enough to be worthy of it..!

..for now, check out Heritage Guitars out of Kalamazoo, MI--this used to be Gibson's main factory, until they decided to consolidate their efforts--the Master craftsmen at Gibson decided to buy it up and start a new company, and they now make decently priced, mostly hand made guitars. I've got a Heritage Eagle, which one can get for up to 50% off the price of a ES-175.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! said:


> TB1--I think Ephiphone Les Paul's are cheapie, immitation guitars, while Flying V's are actual Gibsons.


no, no. not a Gibson flying V...a _Cort_ flying V.

I'm not much of a fan of flying v's in general, but if he had got a Gibson in return, I would have respected that.

And Epiphones are actually well made guitars -- they are a step down from Gibson, but nothing to laugh at, for sure.


















These are guitars similar to the trade in question. The LP was a really pretty guitar and it played and sounded great. I can’t even describe the ugly finish on the V – it looked like it had been carved straight out of an old work table.


BTW -- I play a Gibson L6-S, very similar to this one:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pete Townshend -- Scoop


1. So Sad About Us/Brrr 
2. Squeezebox 
3. Zelda 
4. Politician 
5. Dirty Water 
6. Circles 
7. Piano: 'Tipperary' 
8. Unused Piano: 'Quadrophenia' 
9. Melancholia 
10. Bargain 
11. Things Have Changed 
12. Popular 
13. Behind Blue Eyes 
14. The Magic Bus 
15. Cache, Cache 
16. Cookin' 
17. You're So Clever 
18. Body Language 
19. Initial Machine Experiments 
20. Mary 
21. Recorders 
22. Goin' Fishin' 
23. To Barney Kessel 
24. You Came Back 
25. Love Reign O'er Me


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

soundtrack to the film Heavy Metal

1. Heavy Metal - Sammy Hagar 
2. Heartbeat - Riggs 
3. Working In The Coal Mine - Devo 
4. Veteran Of The Psychic Wars - Blue Oyster Cult 
5. Reach Out - Cheap Trick 
6. Heavy Metal (Takin' A Ride) - Don Felder 
7. True Companion - Donald Fagen 
8. Crazy (A Suitable Case for Treatment) - Nazareth 
9. Radar Rider - Riggs 
10. Open Arms - Journey 
11. Queen Bee - Grand Funk Railroad 
12. I Must Be Dreamin' 
13. The Mob Rules - Black Sabbath 
14. All of You - Don Felder 
15. Prefabricated - Trust 
16. Blue Lamp - Stevie Nicks


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bob Dylan - Song To Woody - 9/6/61


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> no, no. not a Gibson flying V...a _Cort_ flying V.
> 
> I'm not much of a fan of flying v's in general, but if he had got a Gibson in return, I would have respected that.
> 
> ...


Given the images most frequently showing up on your avatar, I'd imagine that you'd be partisan to the SG....as played by a certain overweight Californian of Iberian descent..and, incidentally made famous by shirt, tie and shorts wearing midget from Austraila.... :biggrin: 

I play a Heritage Eagle, similar to the follwing image which hopefully will upload correctly...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Currently listening to Bob Dylan - Tell Ol' Bill.
Going to see him tonight up at the Sears Centre in Chicago.

:cheers:


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

What is the Sears Centre? Is new, or a rebranding, like the Rosemont Horizon became Allstate Arena/??


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Listening to a Jeff Tweedy solo version of Spiders/Kidsmoke recorded at the Abbey Pub at a show earlier this year.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! said:


> What is the Sears Centre? Is new, or a rebranding, like the Rosemont Horizon became Allstate Arena/??



Actually I think it's brand new, according to the site it opened just yesterday with a Duran Duran concert.
It says it's near the site of the old Poplar Creek Theatre but I think the Sears Centre structure itself is new.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Brahms 2nd piano concerto; Daniel Barenboim & New Philharmonia Orch.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

The Decemberists - The Crane Wife pts. 1&2


----------



## gyrus (Nov 23, 2005)

I recommend everybody to become acquainted with Deep Purple!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ScKQr5HpkSM

http://youtube.com/watch?v=TCdBKdQgQ74

etc.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> It is possible that I have heard some. I used to have a couple of friends who like all that Swedish/Norwegian or whatever black metal stuff, but I get bored to tears by it.


nononononononononononononononono.

I think the album cover mislead you, and I don't blame you. 

Pentagram is one of the top Doom/Stoner rock bands, along with St. Vitus, the Obsessed, and Trouble (Chicago!  ).

I think Pentagram is the best of the bunch, the stuff is very reminiscient of the first 5 Sabbath albums. they actually started out in the US on the east coast in 1971, and they're still going strong. I really think you'd like them.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Hobbs Angel Of Death


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

ViciousFlogging said:


> The Decemberists - The Crane Wife pts. 1&2


That album disappointed me so much. It just never got ahold of me and I love the Decemberists too


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

The Elected- Fireflies in a Steel Mill

Prepping for seeing The Elected @ the Abbey on Sunday night!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

remlover said:


> That album disappointed me so much. It just never got ahold of me and I love the Decemberists too


Complete opposite reaction from me. I was growing tired of the Decemberists until I heard this album. It's such an impressive leap forward for them, IMO.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Actually I think it's brand new, according to the site it opened just yesterday with a Duran Duran concert.
> It says it's near the site of the old Poplar Creek Theatre but I think the Sears Centre structure itself is new.


Why didn't they name it the Verizon Center? Not enough amphitheaters are named Verizon. 
As a collector of live concerts I am getting pissed at cell phone compainies replacing venue names with corporate names.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

L.O.B said:


> Why didn't they name it the Verizon Center? Not enough amphitheaters are named Verizon.
> As a collector of live concerts I am getting pissed at cell phone compainies replacing venue names with corporate names.


Yea seriously. I get sick of seeing these, like all the football and baseball stadiums. You used to have places like Mile High Stadium or Comiskey, now I have a hard time keeping the Qualcomm and Invesco Fields straight.

The Sears Centre was a really nice venue, it holds 11,000 and since it opened 2 days ago, it was really clean last night. They had alot of parking and it was very easy to get to off 72.

The show itself was great.
Kings of Leon opened for him which was pretty lackluster, but Dylan's set sounded great, and he shook it up some with three songs that hadn't been played yet on the tour. 
Setlist:


1. Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat 
2. The Times They Are A-Changin' 
3. Stuck Inside Of Mobile With The Memphis Blues Again 
4. High Water (For Charley Patton) 
5. Boots Of Spanish Leather 
6. Rollin' And Tumblin' 
7. Love Sick 
8. Highway 61 Revisited 
9. When The Deal Goes Down 
10. Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum 
11. Workingman's Blues #2 
12. Tangled Up In Blue 
13. Summer Days 

(encore) 
14. Thunder On The Mountain 
15. Like A Rolling Stone
16. All Along The Watchtower


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

moe. Instant Live: The Aragon Ballroom - Chicago, IL, 11/01/03

1.	Bring It Back Home

2.	Bullet

3.	Head

4.	Captain America

5.	Kyle's Song

6.	Kids

7.	Kids

8.	Okay Alright

9.	Gone

10.	Crab Eyes

11.	Mexico

12.	So Long

13.	Plane Crash

14.	Nebraska


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! said:


> Given the images most frequently showing up on your avatar, I'd imagine that you'd be partisan to the SG....as played by a certain overweight Californian of Iberian descent..and, incidentally made famous by shirt, tie and shorts wearing midget from Austraila.... :biggrin:


Actually, I can’t recall ever seeing Jerry playing an SG. I’ve seen him playing a Les Paul in the 60’s and Strats in the early to mid-70’s. Starting in the mid to late ‘70’s, he hooked up with a designer named Doug Irwin who produced one-off guitars just for him (I think they were built by Alembic). 

The first of these was the Wolf. He played this until the early 80’s.:
Wolf










His last 2 guitars look a bit like a cross between an SG and a BC Rich. The first was the Tiger, which he played through the 80’s.

Tiger










His main guitar through the end of his life was Rosebud. It was similar to the Tiger guitar, but the notable upgrade was MIDI capacity.
Rosebud


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Rush – Different Stages










1. Dreamline (5:34) 
2. Limelight (4:36) 
3. Driven (5:16) 
4. Bravado (6:23) 
5. Animate (6:28) 
6. Show don't tell (5:29) 
7. The trees (5:28) 
8. Nobody's hero (5:00) 
9. Closer to the heart (5:13) 
10. 2112: 21:29
I) Overture (4:32) 
II) The Temples of Syrinx (2:20) 
III) Discovery (4:17) 
IV) Presentation (3:40) 
V) Oracle: the dream (1:49) 
VI) Soliloquy (2:07) 
VII) Grand Finale (2:37) 


1. Test for echo (6:15) 
2. Analog kid (5:14) 
3. Freewill (5:36) 
4. Roll the bones (5:58) 
5. Stick it out (4:42) 
6. Resist (4:27) 
7. Leave that thing alone (4:46) 
8. The rhythm method 1997 (8:19) 
9. Natural science (8:06) 

(1978 bonus disk) 
1. Bastille Day (5:00) 
2. By-Tor and the snow dog (5:05) 
3. Xanadu (12:17) 
4. Farewell to kings (6:07) 
5. Something for nothing (4:01) 
6. Cygnus X-1 (10:23) 
7. Anthem (4:39) 
8. Working man (4:07) 
9. Fly by night (2:04) 
10. In the mood (3:34) 
11. Cinderella man (5:09)


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

remlover said:


> That album disappointed me so much. It just never got ahold of me and I love the Decemberists too


You're crazy.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The Beat -- "I Confess"
Swervedriver -- "Never Lose That Feeling/Never Learn"
Unrest -- "Make Out Club"
Boogie Down Productions -- "You Must Learn"
Smiths -- "Work Is a Four-Letter Word"
Pretenders -- "Tattooed Love Boys"
The Jam -- "Beat Surrender"
Peter Gabriel -- "I Have the Touch"
Nirvana -- "Dive"
Cocteau Twins -- "The Itchy Glowbo Blow"
dB's -- "Walking the Ceiling (It's Good to be Alive)"
Dinosaur Jr. -- "Freak Scene"
Pulp -- "Babies"
Afghan Whigs -- "Come See about Me"
This Mortal Coil -- "You and Your Sister"
The The -- "Uncertain Smile"
REM -- "Second Guessing"
Housemartins -- "You Better be Doubtful"
The Modern Lovers -- "Government Center"
Replacements -- "Alex Chilton"
Joy Division -- "Love Will Tear Us Apart"


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Boss Battle - Aaron Ackerson
Bidi Bidi Bom Bom - Selena
All My Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

soundtrack to URGH! A Music War


1. Driven to Tears - The Police 
2. Back in Flesh - Wall of Voodoo 
3. Enola Gay - Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark 
4. Ain't This the Life - Oingo Boingo 
5. Respectable Street - XTC 
6. We Got the Beat - The Go-Go's 
7. Total Eclipse - Klaus Nomi 
8. Foolish I Know - Jools Holland 
9. Ku Klux Klan - Steel Pulse 
10. Uncontrollable Urge - Devo 
11. Puppet - Echo & the Bunnymen 
12. Tear It Up - The Cramps 
13. Bad Reputation - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts 
14. Birdies - Pere Ubu 
15. Down in the Park - Gary Numan 
16. Shadow Line - The Fleshtones 
17. He'd Send in the Army - Gang of Four 
18. Homicide - 999 
19. Beyond and Back - X 
20. Model Worker - Magazine 
21. Sign of the Cross - Skafish 


I saw the film on cable a few nights ago (highly recommended) and dug deep to find this soundtrack, which I've had forever and all but forgot.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Young Buck - Stomp


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Prince -- The Black Album


"Le Grind" 
"Cindy C"
"Dead On It"
"When 2 R In Love" 
"Bob George" –
"Superfunkycalifragisexy" 
"2 Nigs United 4 West Compton" 
"Rockhard In A Funky Place" 


I'm listening to my old bootleg copy. I never bothered to get it when it was finally officially released.

My copy also has a ton of B-sides on it, which at the time were rare, but now are not, thanks to the 3 disk Best of (which I did buy).


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Merl Saunders, Jerry Garcia, John Kahn and Bill Vitt -- Live at Keystone, Vol 1, Vol 2 and Encores










1. Keepers 
2. Positively 4th Street 
3. The Harder They Come 
4. It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry 
5. Space 
6. It's No Use 
7. Merl's Tune 











1. That's All Right, Mama 
2. My Funny Valentine 
3. Someday Baby 
4. Like A Road Leading Home 
5. Mystery Train 















1- Hi-Heel Sneakers
2- It's Too Late (She's Gone)
3- I Second That Emotion
4- One Kind Favor
5- Money Honey
6- How Sweet it Is


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

How's that version of It Takes A Lot To Laugh sound, Tom?
One of my favorite songs.

I'm listening to the Masked And Anonymous soundtrack, currently Jerry Garcia - Senor (Tales Of Yankee Power).


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Its a nice, laid back version.

From the Dead perspective, I prefer the version on the Postcards of the Hanging collection (a pretty decent disk, especially if you are a Dlyan-o-phile (which you are). I have to agree with the Amazon reviewers though, in that they could have dug deeper to find better versions of most of these songs.

Bruce Hornsby frequently covers it quite well. Check out the version on Here Come the Noisemakers. For those of you who only know That's the Way it Is and some of Bruce's other early 80's hits, give it a chance. Hornsby live is awesome stuff. Much looser, more jazzy and more tuneful than the radio exposure would suggest.


Also, one of my favorite Dylan cover collections is the from the House of Blues This Ain't no Tribute series. Have you heard Tangled Up in Blues? Mavis Staples' Gotta Serve Somebody is one of those all too rare raise the hair on your arms tracks, and Taj Mahal's It Takes a Lot to Laugh is killer.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I just checked our Bruce Hornsby's version on Rhapsody, he does it very well. I've always kind of liked him, pretty mellow stuff.

I actually almost bought that Tangled Up In Blues collection awhile back, but I never got around to it. Neither that album or The Dead's cover album are on Rhapsody, so I can't check them out. I'll probably end up grabbing them both soon.
I didn't listen to many Dylan covers till recently, I had never heard any that did the originals any justice, but now that I actually look around, there's alot of great versions out there, some really interesting stuff too.

The Masked and Anonymous soundtrack is really interesting, if you've never heard it. The cut of My Back Pages sung in Japanese is strangely appealing for not understanding a word he says.

It's also got the Dead's version of It's All Over Now, Baby Blue, sounds like a live version.

You ever listen to Dylan & The Dead?
I've yet to make it around to picking that one up yet, but I heard it was pretty weak.
Though apparently there's some really good bootlegs and rehearsal tapes from their stint together that sound alot better then what was released.

That Amazon link for Postcards of the Hanging says Dickey Betts plays on It Takes Alot To Laugh, that's got to be worth a listen.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> You ever listen to Dylan & The Dead?
> I've yet to make it around to picking that one up yet, but I heard it was pretty weak.
> Though apparently there's some really good bootlegs and rehearsal tapes from their stint together that sound alot better then what was released.


100% correct. The released album is pretty weak. The bootlegs are gold, especially the rehearsal tapes.

Do check out that Tangled Up in Blues album though. It is pure magic through and through.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I will do that, thanks for the recomendation.
Looks like theres alot of potential in that tracklist, Mavis Staples, Isaac Hayes doing Lay Lady Lay, John Hammond, Leon Russell, The Band. Looks good.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Squeeze -- Singles (45's and Under)

Take Me I'm Yours
Goodbye Girl
Cool For Cats
Up The Junction
Slap And Tickle
Another Nail For My Heart
Pulling Mussels (From The Shell)
If I Didn't Love You
Is That Love
Tempted
Black Coffee In Bed
Annie Get Your Gun


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

1. The Chokin' Kind 
2. Super Duper Love 
3. Fell In Love With A Boy 
4. Victim Of A Foolish Heart 
5. Dirty Man 
6. Some Kind Of Wonderful 
7. I've Fallen In Love With You 
8. I Had A Dream 
9. All The King's Horses 
10. For The Love Of You


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Talking Heads -- Stop Making Sense (Expanded Edition)

1. Psycho Killer 
2. Heaven 
3. Thank You for Sending Me an Angel 
4. Found a Job 
5. Slippery People 
6. Burning Down the House 
7. Life During Wartime 
8. Making Flippy Floppy 
9. Swamp 
10. What a Day That Was 
11. This Must Be the Place (Naive Melody) 
12. Once in a Lifetime 
13. Genius of Love 
14. Girlfriend Is Better 
15. Take Me to the River 
16. Crosseyed and Painless


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Paul Weller -- Days of Speed


1. Brand New Start 
2. The Loved 
3. Out Of The Sinking 
4. Clues 
5. English Rose 
6. Above The Clouds 
7. You Do Something To Me 
8. Amongst Butterflies 
9. Science 
10. Back In The Fire 
11. Down In The Seine 
12. That's Entertainment 
13. Love-Less 
14. There's No Drinking After You're Dead 
15. Everything Has A Price To Pay 
16. Wild Wood 
17. Headstart For Happiness 
18. Town Called Malice


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

1. The Abandoned Hospital Ship 
2. Psychiatric Explorations Of The Fetus With Needle 
3. Placebo Headwound 
4. This Here Giraffe 
5. Brainville 
6. Guy Who Got A Headache and Accidentally Saves the World 
7. When You Smile 
8. Kim's Watermelon Gun 
9. They Punctured My Yolk 
10. Lightning Strikes The Postman 
11. Christmas At The Zoo 
12. Evil Will Prevail 
13. Bad Days


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

scrolling back, I'm suddenly feeling pretty alone on this thread, so I'll bow out for a while and let it drop...


----------

